# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سیری در مکانیک کوانتومی

## Ultra

سلام
خوش اومدید
هدف این تاپیک پرداختن به مکانیک کوانتومی هست.
ابتدا از سیری در تاریخچه و الزام معرفی این نظریه شروع میکنیم و سپس وارد مطالب جدی تر خواهیم شد.
با توجه به عدم آشنایی عموم به ریاضیات لازم سعی ام بر این خواهد بود بجز اندک مواردی که ریاضیات به فهم بهتر کمک خواهد کرد خیلی بحث پیچیده سنگین نباشه تا باهم لذت ببریم.

با توجه به علاقه شخصی خودم به این زمینه سعی ام بر این خواهد بود که در بازه های کوتاه آپدیت های تاپیک و مطالب صورت بگیره.


پ ن: 



نقل قول های بالا از دو نوبلیست فیزیک که جوایزشون ماحصل کار روی مکانیک کوانتومی بوده نشون میده که کار ما سخت خواهد بود، اما خب نشدنی نیست.
مهمترین لازمه یادگیری مکانیک کوانتومی خالی کردن مغز از تمامی اطلاعات قبلی و کاملا اشتباه و به کار انداختن قوه تخیله چون با نتایجی روبه رو میشیم که یا با یافته های قبلی در تضاد یا غیر منطقی. حجم زیادی از مطالبی که توی فضای مجازی در این باره هست پر از اشتباهات و تحریفه.

و نکته آخر: برای فهم بهتر به گفتگو و پرسش و پاسخ نیازمندیم. هرجا ابهام یا سوالی پیش اومد حتما بپرسید.

ممنون از توجه تون.

----------


## Adame khob

سلام
درباره کرم چاله ها، مفهوم زمان،دنیاهای موازی هم توضیح میدین؟
خیلی هیجان انگیزه
من فیلم بین ستاره ای رو دیدم که بسیار جالب بود ولی یکمم مبهم بود 
اگه مفاهیم فیزیک رو با ذکر مثال و کمی به زبان عام تر توضیح بدین واقعا چیز های شنیدنی تو فیزیک هست

----------


## Ultra

> سلام
> درباره کرم چاله ها، مفهوم زمان،دنیاهای موازی هم توضیح میدین؟
> خیلی هیجان انگیزه
> من فیلم بین ستاره ای رو دیدم که بسیار جالب بود ولی یکمم مبهم بود 
> اگه مفاهیم فیزیک رو با ذکر مثال و کمی به زبان عام تر توضیح بدین واقعا چیز های شنیدنی تو فیزیک هست


سلام
مفاهیم کیهانی و مشابه فیلم میان ستاره ای بیشتر حول نظریات نسبیت انشتین هست و خیلی با مکانیک کوانتومی همپوشانی نداره
میتونم توضیحاتی براتون بنویسم اما نه به خوبی مکانیک کوانتومی
خیلی وقت پیش توی تاپیک سریال فیزیک شروع کردم که درباره این موارد بنویسم ولی خب تو دوره ی کارشناسی زمانم برای این تاپیک کافی نبود و توی استارت رهاش کردم
اما الان زمانم بیشتر بهم اجازه میده و به مرور سعی میکنم که مطالب رو توی شاخه های دیگه هم گسترش بدیم

و بله فیزیک بسیار وسیع و جذاب هست
فکر های خوبی دارم و تا جایی که بتونم سعی میکنم عملی بشه

----------


## Ultra

*مقدمه: 

فیزیک کلاسیک* 
مکانیک ، الکترومغناطیس و ترمودینامیک شالوده های فیزیک کلاسیک را تشکیل می دهند . در پایان قرن نوزدهم به نظر می رسید که فیزیک کلاسیک به پایان خود نزدیک شده است و تمام پدیده های فیزیکی را یا حتی تمام پدیده های طبیعی را با کاربست قوانین این سه علم و با کمک گرفتن از ریاضیات می توان تبین کرد . با مکانیک می شد رفتار یک ذره یا دستگاهی از ذرات را تحت تاثیر هر نوع نیرویی به دقت مطالعه کرد . گستره و شمول این قوانین چنان بود که هم جورج تامپسون می توانست نسبت بار به جرم را برای الکترون ها یا اشعه کاتودی بدست آورد و هم جان کوچ آدامز می توانست وجود و موقعیت دقیق و جرم سیاره ای ناشناخته مثل نپتون را ، تنها با مطالعه اختلالات مداری اورانوس ، به درستی پیشگویی کنند . مکانیک را هم چنین می شد برای طراحی دقیق سازوکار تمام ماشین ها و ادوات مکانیکی که در صنعت به کار می رفتند به کار برد دورهی پنج جلدی « مکانیک سماوی » لاپلاس که در حوالی سالهای ۱۸۰۰ انتشار یافت که در آن مکانیک تحلیلی برای مطالعه حرکات سیارات و انواع اختلال ها و جذر و مد های آنها به کار می رفت و هم چنین دوره سه جلدی فلیکس کلاین که فقط به مطالعه دینامیک جسم صلبی مثل فرفره می پراخت نشان دهنده این بود که مکانیک نیوتنی یک و نیم قرن پس از وی و به کمک کارهای کارهای اویلر ، لاگرانژ ، هامیلتون ، لاپلاس و دیگران به قدرت و شکوهی بی مانند رسیده بود . الکتریسته و مغناطیس نیز وضعیتی مشابه داشتند ، هم در فهم طبیعت و هم در کاربرد صنعتی . فارادی نه تنها توانسته بود الکتریسته و مغناطیس را به هم پیوند بزند بلکه ماکسول توانسته بود این دو را به همراه نور و امواج الکترومغناطیسی در یک دستگاه منسجم ریاضی متحد کند . دستگاهی که با دقت بی مانند برای توضیح تمام پدیده های الکترومغناطیسی و نوری از درون اتم گرفته تا ستارگان به کار می رفت . هرگاه با سیستم های بسیار بزرگ و بس ذره ای سرو کار می داشتیم می شد از مکانیک آماری و پیش گویی های آماری آن که برای مقاصد آزمایشگاهی و عملی کاملا کفایت می کرد ، استفاده کرد . برای بر رسی پدیده های دیگر مثل سیالات ، اجسام الاستیک و نظایر آن تنها کافی بود که فوانین و روابط این نظریه های بنیادی را به طرز مناسب به کار ببریم . در اواخر قرن نوزدهم و اوایل قرن بیستم بتدریج رخنه هایی در این بنای عظیم پیدا شد . برای برطرف کردن این رخنه ها و ترک ها بود که مشاهده و مطالعه دقیق سرانجام نشان داد که در ورای این ساختمان پهناور یک دنیای کاملا نو و شگفت آور وجود به نام دنیای کوانتومی تا دور دست ها گسترده است . امروزه برای ما بسیار دشوار است که جسارتی را که کاشفان این دنیای نو به خرج داده اند تا این سرزمین را با رازها و قوانین شگفت اش به ما بشناسانند درک کنیم . شگفتی های این دنیای نو تنها در پدیده های آن که از دسترس حواس و شهود ما دورند نیست بلکه بیش از هر چیز این کیفیت راز آمیز ناشی از آن است که برای درک آن می بایست هم یک زبان کاملا جدید و انتزاعی به کار ببریم و هم در بسیاری از مفاهیم بنیادی و فلسفی خود حتی آنها که فراگیر تر از حوزه فیزیک هستند ، نظیر علیت ، و قطعیت ، و آزادی و اختیار تجدید نظر کنیم.

*گذر از فیزیک کلاسیک*
با شروع قرن بیستم فیزیک کلاسیک (که کاملا غیر انتقاد بود) به صورت جدی در دو جبهه به چالش گرفته شد:
-* نسبیت*: انیشتین در سال 1905 طی مقاله ای نشان داد که مکانیک نیوتنی در حرکت هایی با سرعتی نزدیک به سرعت نور تقریبا بی اعتبار خواهد بود.

- *کوانتوم (حوزه ی زیر اتمی)*: با پیشرفت های متعدد در زمینه ی فیزیک تجربی و کاوش اتم و اسختار های زیر اتمی معلوم شد فیزیک کلاسیک به صورت رقت باری در ارائه ی توضیح صحیح از پدیده های تازه کشف شده با ناکامی رو به رو می شود. در این هنگام نیاز به مفاهیم جدید برای توصیف ساختار اتم و مولکول ها و برهمکنش آنها با نور احساس شد.

نخستین گام واقعی در سال 1900 و زمانی که ماکس پلانک مفهوم کوانتوم انرژی را معرفی کرد برداشته شد و انیشتین نیز در سال 1905 برای توجیه اثر فوتو الکتریک که اصلی ترین دلیل برای دریافت جایزه نوبلش شد این مفهموم را بهود بخشید.
پلانک در تلاش برای توضیح تابش جسم سیاه (جسمی که هیچگونه بازتابی ندارد همه ی نوری که به آن برخورد می کند را جذب و سپس تابش انجام می دهد) پس از اصل موضوعه قرار دادن این که تبادل انرژی بین تابش و محیط مقدار گسسته (همان کوانتیده) دارد موفق به توجیه نتیجه های تجربی شد.

ایده پلانک موجب اندیشه ای نو شد و موجی از اکتشافات جدید را به راه انداخت چون راه حل هایی برای مسائل حل نشده ی ان زمان داشت.
در مطلب بعدی به طور دقیقتری به تابش جسم سیاه و ایده پلانک خواهیم پرداخت.
*
کمی تاریخ علم و صحبت بی ارتباط*
- زمانی که پلانک میخواد شروع به تحصیل توی فیزیک کنه با افرادی(هلمهولتز و کیرشهف - در اون دوره آلمان پیشرو ترین کشور توی علم فیزیک بود و بهترین اساتید آلمانی) مشورت انجام میده و اونها بهش میگن سمت فیزیک نرو! چون فیزیک به آخر خط رسیده و دیگه موفقیت خاصی توی این علم قابل کسب نیست. اما پلانک به علاقه اش میپردازه و با ایده انقلابی اش کار بزرگی انجام میده و بسیاری از تکنولوژی های امروزی وامدار فیزیک کوانتوم و پدر معنوی این علم جناب پلانکه. سعی کنیم مثل پلانک باشیم...

----------


## Adame khob

> *مقدمه: 
> 
> فیزیک کلاسیک* 
> مکانیک ، الکترومغناطیس و ترمودینامیک شالوده های فیزیک کلاسیک را تشکیل می دهند . در پایان قرن نوزدهم به نظر می رسید که فیزیک کلاسیک به پایان خود نزدیک شده است و تمام پدیده های فیزیکی را یا حتی تمام پدیده های طبیعی را با کاربست قوانین این سه علم و با کمک گرفتن از ریاضیات می توان تبین کرد . با مکانیک می شد رفتار یک ذره یا دستگاهی از ذرات را تحت تاثیر هر نوع نیرویی به دقت مطالعه کرد . گستره و شمول این قوانین چنان بود که هم جورج تامپسون می توانست نسبت بار به جرم را برای الکترون ها یا اشعه کاتودی بدست آورد و هم جان کوچ آدامز می توانست وجود و موقعیت دقیق و جرم سیاره ای ناشناخته مثل نپتون را ، تنها با مطالعه اختلالات مداری اورانوس ، به درستی پیشگویی کنند . مکانیک را هم چنین می شد برای طراحی دقیق سازوکار تمام ماشین ها و ادوات مکانیکی که در صنعت به کار می رفتند به کار برد دورهی پنج جلدی « مکانیک سماوی » لاپلاس که در حوالی سالهای ۱۸۰۰ انتشار یافت که در آن مکانیک تحلیلی برای مطالعه حرکات سیارات و انواع اختلال ها و جذر و مد های آنها به کار می رفت و هم چنین دوره سه جلدی فلیکس کلاین که فقط به مطالعه دینامیک جسم صلبی مثل فرفره می پراخت نشان دهنده این بود که مکانیک نیوتنی یک و نیم قرن پس از وی و به کمک کارهای کارهای اویلر ، لاگرانژ ، هامیلتون ، لاپلاس و دیگران به قدرت و شکوهی بی مانند رسیده بود . الکتریسته و مغناطیس نیز وضعیتی مشابه داشتند ، هم در فهم طبیعت و هم در کاربرد صنعتی . فارادی نه تنها توانسته بود الکتریسته و مغناطیس را به هم پیوند بزند بلکه ماکسول توانسته بود این دو را به همراه نور و امواج الکترومغناطیسی در یک دستگاه منسجم ریاضی متحد کند . دستگاهی که با دقت بی مانند برای توضیح تمام پدیده های الکترومغناطیسی و نوری از درون اتم گرفته تا ستارگان به کار می رفت . هرگاه با سیستم های بسیار بزرگ و بس ذره ای سرو کار می داشتیم می شد از مکانیک آماری و پیش گویی های آماری آن که برای مقاصد آزمایشگاهی و عملی کاملا کفایت می کرد ، استفاده کرد . برای بر رسی پدیده های دیگر مثل سیالات ، اجسام الاستیک و نظایر آن تنها کافی بود که فوانین و روابط این نظریه های بنیادی را به طرز مناسب به کار ببریم . در اواخر قرن نوزدهم و اوایل قرن بیستم بتدریج رخنه هایی در این بنای عظیم پیدا شد . برای برطرف کردن این رخنه ها و ترک ها بود که مشاهده و مطالعه دقیق سرانجام نشان داد که در ورای این ساختمان پهناور یک دنیای کاملا نو و شگفت آور وجود به نام دنیای کوانتومی تا دور دست ها گسترده است . امروزه برای ما بسیار دشوار است که جسارتی را که کاشفان این دنیای نو به خرج داده اند تا این سرزمین را با رازها و قوانین شگفت اش به ما بشناسانند درک کنیم . شگفتی های این دنیای نو تنها در پدیده های آن که از دسترس حواس و شهود ما دورند نیست بلکه بیش از هر چیز این کیفیت راز آمیز ناشی از آن است که برای درک آن می بایست هم یک زبان کاملا جدید و انتزاعی به کار ببریم و هم در بسیاری از مفاهیم بنیادی و فلسفی خود حتی آنها که فراگیر تر از حوزه فیزیک هستند ، نظیر علیت ، و قطعیت ، و آزادی و اختیار تجدید نظر کنیم.
> 
> *گذر از فیزیک کلاسیک*
> با شروع قرن بیستم فیزیک کلاسیک (که کاملا غیر انتقاد بود) به صورت جدی در دو جبهه به چالش گرفته شد:
> -* نسبیت*: انیشتین در سال 1905 طی مقاله ای نشان داد که مکانیک نیوتنی در حرکت هایی با سرعتی نزدیک به سرعت نور تقریبا بی اعتبار خواهد بود.
> 
> ...


وقت بخیر
من دنبال اینم یه نفر نظریه ریسمانو برام بطور خلاصه جا بندازه .فقط در این حد فهمیدم که همه چیز حتی الکترون از موسیقی حاصل میشه.

اگه براتون امکان داره برام توضیح بدین .سپاس

----------


## Ultra

> وقت بخیر
> من دنبال اینم یه نفر نظریه ریسمانو برام بطور خلاصه جا بندازه .فقط در این حد فهمیدم که همه چیز حتی الکترون از موسیقی حاصل میشه.
> 
> اگه براتون امکان داره برام توضیح بدین .سپاس


سلام
من به قدر کافی توی این زمینه اطلاعات ندارم
اما یه توضیحاتی میدم 
از دوران قدیم فیزیکدان ها سعی در پیدا کردن یه نظریه متحد بودند
که تمام وقایع رو توجیه کنه که انیشتین هم خیلی تو این زمینه کار کرد ولی موفق نشد که نسبیت(گرانش) رو با الکترومغناطیس ترکیب کنه و به نظریه واحدی برسه
بعد از اینکه دو نیروی بعدی (هسته ای قوی و ضعیف) پیدا شد کارها توی این زمینه شدت گرفت و هنوز هم به موفقیت خاصی نرسیده همه ایده ها مثل همین نظریه ریسمان هنوز شواهدی نداشتن

به طور خلاصه نظریه ریسمان میگه که ذرات در واقع رشته های مرتعشی از انرژی هستند و با توجه به فرکانسی که توی ارتعاش دارند ذرات مختلف ایجاد میشن
ارتباط با موسیقی ؟!

برای مطالب دقیقتر میتونید به کتاب 


مراجعه کنید

----------


## Adame khob

> سلام
> من به قدر کافی توی این زمینه اطلاعات ندارم
> اما یه توضیحاتی میدم 
> از دوران قدیم فیزیکدان ها سعی در پیدا کردن یه نظریه متحد بودند
> که تمام وقایع رو توجیه کنه که انیشتین هم خیلی تو این زمینه کار کرد ولی موفق نشد که نسبیت(گرانش) رو با الکترومغناطیس ترکیب کنه و به نظریه واحدی برسه
> بعد از اینکه دو نیروی بعدی (هسته ای قوی و ضعیف) پیدا شد کارها توی این زمینه شدت گرفت و هنوز هم به موفقیت خاصی نرسیده همه ایده ها مثل همین نظریه ریسمان هنوز شواهدی نداشتن
> 
> به طور خلاصه نظریه ریسمان میگه که ذرات در واقع رشته های مرتعشی از انرژی هستند و با توجه به فرکانسی که توی ارتعاش دارند ذرات مختلف ایجاد میشن
> ارتباط با موسیقی ؟!
> ...


متوجه نشدم: (
اینهمه کتاب بخونم:/اونم منی که رشتم اصن چیز دیگه ایه

مرسی که وقت گزاشتید

----------


## Ultra

> متوجه نشدم: (
> اینهمه کتاب بخونم:/اونم منی که رشتم اصن چیز دیگه ایه
> 
> مرسی که وقت گزاشتید


بله باید اینهمه کتاب خوند
برای فهمیدن فیزیک داشتن یه سری پیش نیاز لازمه 
همینطور خلاصه وار نمیشه یکی از سطح بالا ترین نظریه های فیزیک رو درک کرد
کسی که میخواد توی این زمینه ها بدونه باید صبر و حوصله داشته باشه و از روی منابع مناسبی مطالعه کنه این کتاب اول اون پیش نیاز هارو برای شما فراهم می‌کنه و در نهایت توضیحاتی میده که متوجه داستان بشید

----------


## Saudade

سلام خسته نباشی
میخواستم اگه میشه یکم هم راجع به ارتباط میزانِ زیست شناسیِ نوین و فیزیک کوانتیک بپردازی و من و راهنمایی کنی تو این حیطه. چون تو یکی از تاپیکا خونده بودم انگار خودت هم تو یکی از پروژه ها کار میکنی تو مباحثی مرتبط با زیست شناسی، بخاطر همین بنظرم اومد ازت راهنمایی بخوام.
1- توی این حیطه که اصطلاحا بهش میگن زیست شناسی کوانتومی چه کتاب های خوبی وجود داره برای خوندن؟(فارسی یا انگلیسیش مهم نیست) من خودم تعریف کتاب "حیات چیست؟" شرودینگر رو شنیدم صرفا.
2- بنظرت کسی که میخواد تو این حیطه فعالیت کنه بهتره اول بره فیزیک بخونه بعد مثلا بیاد تو حوزه بیوفیزیک یا اینکه نه اول یه رشته ای بخونه اطلاعات زیستی اش رو ببره بالا و بعد بره تو گرایش بیوفیزیک؟ خلاصه بگم، این شاخه رو یه نفر بخواد دنبال کنه از دیدِ یه فیزیک دانی که زیست شناسی هم میفهمه راحت تر درک میکنه یا یک زیست شناسی که فیزیک کوانتیک میفهمه؟
3- راجع به آینده ی این شاخه و به طور کلی بیوفیزیک، نظر خاصی داری؟ امیدی بهش هست یا صرفا در نگاه اول جذابه؟

----------


## Ultra

> سلام خسته نباشی
> میخواستم اگه میشه یکم هم راجع به ارتباط میزانِ زیست شناسیِ نوین و فیزیک کوانتیک بپردازی و من و راهنمایی کنی تو این حیطه. چون تو یکی از تاپیکا خونده بودم انگار خودت هم تو یکی از پروژه ها کار میکنی تو مباحثی مرتبط با زیست شناسی، بخاطر همین بنظرم اومد ازت راهنمایی بخوام.
> 1- توی این حیطه که اصطلاحا بهش میگن زیست شناسی کوانتومی چه کتاب های خوبی وجود داره برای خوندن؟(فارسی یا انگلیسیش مهم نیست) من خودم تعریف کتاب "حیات چیست؟" شرودینگر رو شنیدم صرفا.
> 2- بنظرت کسی که میخواد تو این حیطه فعالیت کنه بهتره اول بره فیزیک بخونه بعد مثلا بیاد تو حوزه بیوفیزیک یا اینکه نه اول یه رشته ای بخونه اطلاعات زیستی اش رو ببره بالا و بعد بره تو گرایش بیوفیزیک؟ خلاصه بگم، این شاخه رو یه نفر بخواد دنبال کنه از دیدِ یه فیزیک دانی که زیست شناسی هم میفهمه راحت تر درک میکنه یا یک زیست شناسی که فیزیک کوانتیک میفهمه؟
> 3- راجع به آینده ی این شاخه و به طور کلی بیوفیزیک، نظر خاصی داری؟ امیدی بهش هست یا صرفا در نگاه اول جذابه؟


سلام
والا من از ترم آخر کارشناسی که بیو فیزیک داشتم دیگه برخوردی با بیوفیزیک نداشتم یعنی تقریبا دو سال اما اول اینو بگو که میخوای تو چه زمینه ای فعالیت و مطالعه داشته باشی و هدفت چیه و چی میخونی تا بهتر راهنماییت کنم!

----------


## Saudade

> سلام
> والا من از ترم آخر کارشناسی که بیو فیزیک داشتم دیگه برخوردی با بیوفیزیک نداشتم یعنی تقریبا دو سال اما اول اینو بگو که میخوای تو چه زمینه ای فعالیت و مطالعه داشته باشی و هدفت چیه و چی میخونی تا بهتر راهنماییت کنم!


اینجوری نمیشه
بذا بیام پیوی مزاحمت بشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

